# Equipamento



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

Thorens 318 w/ REGA Bias

Oppo DV-970HD universal player

Teac AGD-9300 AV receiver

Monitor Audio Baby Boomer Center/Sat

Monitor Audio ASW100 Sub

LG 32" LCD


----------

